

Original 1979 Pac-Man Drawings by Toru Iwatani - ujeezy
http://laughingsquid.com/original-1979-pac-man-drawings-by-toru-iwatani/

======
commieneko
I understand that he never benefited that well, financially, despite Pac-Man's
success. I wonder how much money he could sell those drawings to collectors
for...

